# DIY Projects



## Lupin

Post DIY links only. Any projects are greatly appreciated. If I am missing some projects, please feel free to post them. Thanks.

DIY Aquarium Background

DIY Caves and Tunnels

DIY Coconut Cave

DIY LED Lighting

DIY Rockwork

DIY Sump

DIY 55G Tank Stand

DIY 125G Tank Stand


----------

